# How to export Excel-graph to powerpoint?



## timmeke_nr2 (Jul 25, 2003)

I have in my file a graph (= the whole sheet) with buttons (and macros attached to it).
How can I export the graph to a powerpoint presentation without losing the actions (macros) attached to the buttons?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

Instead of exporting (which you may be able to do as well), try Importing into PowerPoint. It should save all your macros, etc. 

To Import into PowerPoint, go to Insert > Object > then Select Create from File if the file is already made. Choose the file by browsing or entering the path. Then if you want to edit this object during the presentation, you will need to change the properties to be able to do so. You can do this by right clicking the worksheet in PowerPoint, Action Settings, then choose whether you want it to be editable during Mouse Over or Mouse Click. I think Mouse Click would be better. It will basically cause Excel to load during your presentation and you can edit the worksheet. 

Just make sure you have powerpoint and excel loaded on the PC or laptop you use for your presentation. I forgot that once and it caused a few problems. ha ha.


----------



## timmeke_nr2 (Jul 25, 2003)

thx, that will do the job!


----------

